# Abandoned for 2 weeks, starving dogs in Indonesia eat owner!



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:yikes: :yikes:

While I would like to think I had an amount of sympathy for the man ... I just don't. What did he flipping expect after leaving them alone for 2 weeks! 

Abandoned for 2 weeks, starving dogs in Indonesia eat owner - Yahoo!


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> While I would like to think I had an amount of sympathy for the man ... I just don't. What did he flipping expect after leaving them alone for 2 weeks!
> 
> Abandoned for 2 weeks, starving dogs in Indonesia eat owner - Yahoo!


yeah exactly how i feel, them poor dogs.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Good heavens. Sort of a terrible justice was served I suppose. I honestly don't know what to think of this.


----------



## PJCroad&Chico (Jan 21, 2011)

It's on Yahoo. It's probably made-up.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

The link has been posted before Auriela! dunno if its true though! but if it is who can blame em!!
NOW!! IDEA perhaps I can 'train' mine to eat 'those' I don't like!
Now there's an idea!!!:thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

poor doggies dont blame the doggies one bit bloody idiots


----------



## nicolafletcher (Sep 21, 2011)

Ooh nasty - poor dogs!!


----------

